# Frag 176-191 special now available,report included



## LabpeRep (Oct 27, 2012)

Now we are running a special of 

*HGH FRAG 176-191 2mg, as low as $12 per vial*


  At Labpe, we quality control every batch of our products and make sure that only the top notch peptides are sold.  Checkout our MS and HPLC Reports

*BATCH :  M121002-L478968*

*MS REPORT:




*

*HPLC REPORT:



*



                               Labpe, U.S. made peptide, shipping worldwide with an average of 5  business days delivery, overnight shipping available for U.S. delivery.
              Sincerely,


----------

